# Garage door opener rail flexing



## chhfsc (Feb 24, 2013)

Put in a Chamberlain PD210 opener on a single piece wooden 2 car garage door. Everything seems to work except the flexing of the rail during opening and closing.
The door is slightly off balanced. The gap on one side is 2x the other. Would that cause the flexing? If so, how to balance the door? It has 4 metal rods with nuts at each end. 2 mounted on the top of the door – left to center, and right to center. Same at the bottom of the door.
Will new spring help reduce the flexing?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture.


----------



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

When is it flexing? When up, when down, or when in transit?

If the door goes down then the rod flexes, then your down trim is set too far. Vice versa if when up, tho I can't imagine flexing while up.

If it's when in transit, then the door isn't going up smooth. When you unlatch the trolley, do the springs lift it easily by hand? It should go up w/o much effort and stay there at the proper height comfortably. If it doesn't, then it's got to do w the springs and balancing. Experiment more w/o the opener in the picture to figure out if the springs are working optimally.


----------



## chhfsc (Feb 24, 2013)

Flexing is during transit, going up and going down.
I think is due to unbalance. Manually open and close the door, the door shift to one side during transit.
Any advise on how to balance the door with tightening/loosening the nuts?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Can you easily lift the garage door with two fingers, and stop it anywhere and it stays there? If you cant, your door is not tracking parallel, or your springs are not properly tensioned. It that bar is flexing the opener is working too hard. A single wooden double wide garage door is heavy. Is it tight and square?


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

chhfsc said:


> Flexing is during transit, going up and going down.
> I think is due to unbalance. Manually open and close the door, the door shift to one side during transit.
> Any advise on how to balance the door with tightening/loosening the nuts?


If that's the case, the spring force is probably not equal from side to side. The springs will need to be adjusted. If you don't have any experience doing this, you're probably better off having someone else do it. Adjusting the springs can be relatively dangerous because the forces involved.


----------



## MJ Force (Jan 1, 2013)

If you've never done this before do not try to adjust your spring tension. A qualified service guy can determine if your springs are tired, or undersized, or off balance etc. it's so dangerous to adjust these. Call an expert.


----------

